
A code-searching tool similar to ack, but faster - indatawetrust
https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher
======
brudgers
More about ack, a Perl alternative to grep:
[http://search.cpan.org/dist/ack/ack](http://search.cpan.org/dist/ack/ack)

